# What can I expect to pay for a good USB microphone?



## Cloudchaser (Aug 31, 2011)

For some time now, I've been thinking seriously about getting a USB connected microphone and recording myself singing (others tell me I have "perfect pitch").  I've even got a list of songs I'd like to sing ranging from hymns like Amazing Grace and I'll Fly Away to Rob Zombie, Boston and even Ray Stevens to name a few.

I'd most likely look for one by going to eBay and searching for "usb microphone podcast" with "new" and "buy it now" selected.  At the time of this post, a search with those parameters get prices ranging from $24.42 to $178.80

I obviously don't want to get the cheapest one as sound quality would probably be not so good.  That I'll be doing this as a hobby for fun does not justify getting the most expensive one.

So what can I expect to pay to get good sound quality without spending a lot?


----------



## Tycho (Aug 31, 2011)

well, what's your budget

you'll need to have some money left over for singing lessons


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Aug 31, 2011)

USB microphones aren't very good. I would seriously recommend getting a decent midi recording device (around 50-100 USD ish) and a decent microphone to go with it which would cost about the same as the recorder.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 31, 2011)

Mixer and a condenser mic. Condensers record voices the best. I'd start there. Expect to pay at least $150 for a really good condenser mic.

Also, when you say "perfect pitch." I'm just curious: you mean you can discern what note something is just by hearing it, right?


----------



## Cloudchaser (Aug 31, 2011)

Tycho said:


> well, what's your budget
> you'll need to have some money left over for singing lessons


 
Just off the top of my pointed, hard head, I'm thinking $200 at the most.

I have wondered about singing lessons as well as I'll probably need to experiment to see what type of music best fits my voice.




Paul'o'fox said:


> USB microphones aren't very good. I would seriously recommend getting a decent midi recording device (around 50-100 USD ish) and a decent microphone to go with it which would cost about the same as the recorder.


 
You mean something like this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lexicon-Ome...666?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cbb99966a

I just thought that one of my co-workers used to be a sound engineer.  He even toured with Ideaman for a couple years.  I should talk to him as well.




Commiecomrade said:


> Mixer and a condenser mic. Condensers record voices the best. I'd start there. Expect to pay at least $150 for a really good condenser mic.
> Also, when you say "perfect pitch." I'm just curious: you mean you can discern what note something is just by hearing it, right?



Will consider that to, thanx 

Thinking about it, I'll have to talk to those who say I have "perfect pitch" to see exactly what they mean.  I never thought to ask, I just know that it's a good thing.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Aug 31, 2011)

I got my webcam with integrated mic at Wal-Mart for 20$.  It's perfect quality.


----------



## BRN (Aug 31, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> I got my webcam with integrated mic at Wal-Mart for 20$.  It's perfect quality.



nononononononononononononono

Filtering range of frequencies, data compressions - just because something reduces noise and the other person can hear you clearly doesn't mean it's perfect quality. Technically speaking, "perfect quality" would require an infinite amount of data.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 31, 2011)

SIX said:


> nononononononononononononono
> 
> Filtering range of frequencies, data compressions - just because something reduces noise and the other person can hear you clearly doesn't mean it's perfect quality. Technically speaking, "perfect quality" would require an infinite amount of data.



well, not exactly an infinite amount^^ for perfect quality you just need to record everything in a lossless way which is a very finite amount of data.

edit: found this one on amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technic...6OYC/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1314792797&sr=8-5
its even USB^^ and it seems to be really decent! if you want to have really good quality id go the extra mile though and get the pop filter and the shockmount, too.


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 31, 2011)

register at an audiophile forum and ask them

i also don't trust usb for best sound quality, as it tends to not have enough power


----------



## BRN (Aug 31, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> well, not exactly an infinite amount^^ for perfect quality you just need to record everything in a lossless way which is a very finite amount of data.



Well, if you're sampling at 44,100Hz, that would be a finite amount of data, true, and since it would produce sounds of up to 22,050Hz it's more than the human ear really needs. But true 'perfect' quality would require an infinite number of samples, an infinite sampling rate, and infinite information.

As a serious suggestion, if you're serious about getting serious kit, seriously, you should seriously consider investing in a MIDI microphone. USB microphones are generally "voice chat" quality.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 31, 2011)

Cloudchaser said:


> Just off the top of my pointed, hard head, I'm thinking $200 at the most.
> 
> I have wondered about singing lessons as well as I'll probably need to experiment to see what type of music best fits my voice.



yeah, having raw talent isn't usually enough unfortunately.  you might luck out and find a knowledgeable sort of person who will help you develop it out of the goodness of their heart and nothing more but... I kinda doubt it.  though in the day and age of the internet who knows what you could find online


----------



## Aetius (Aug 31, 2011)

Check out amazon, they have a good choice.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 31, 2011)

I think I can help.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 31, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I think I can help.



They actually do look pretty nice, but looking nice and sounding nice are different things.

"Diaphragm" mics... are those the kind with the superduperthin metal strips in them that get put in recording studios?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 31, 2011)

Tycho said:


> They actually do look pretty nice, but looking nice and sounding nice are different things.
> 
> "Diaphragm" mics... are those the kind with the superduperthin metal strips in them that get put in recording studios?



You're thinking of a ribbon microphone.

Generally I'd say that OP should just use an XLR mic tapped into a mixer, or attach an XLR mic to a camera hooked up to your computer and record that way, using the camera as a capture device.

You're going to be paying a pretty penny for a decent microphone.


----------



## Bernad (Aug 31, 2011)

The Samson C01U usb studio condenser is alright.  I used to use one in recording acoustics, but now I use it for voice.
If you can get Audio-Technica Condenser Mic then get one.  They are totally worth it.  I have one and it works wonders.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 31, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> You're going to be paying a pretty penny for a decent microphone.



I'm guessing this is why some people opt to rent the use of a recording studio with equipment mostly already in place.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 31, 2011)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...675 600011223&IsNodeId=1&name=USB&Order=PRICE


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 31, 2011)

I also have to cast my vote in for going the way of XLR style. I just have a far better experience with XLRs and mixers hooked up to the computer. While they're more expensive, considering you'll have to get a mixer like the M-Audio Fast Track or something, they have far better quality and ease of use.

This is probably bad advice but here's what I'd do. I'd get a PG81 just because from personal experience (I'm about to record lyrics on it), it's really good and cheap at around $130 off Amazon. Even though it was made for acoustic instruments, I found that it really captures the human voice very, VERY well, considering its low cost. Remember to get an XLR-to-1/4 adapter/cable so you can plug it into your mixer if it doesn't already come with one.

I would then create my own pop shield for it (to negate the huge blasts of sound you're going to get when you vocalize consonants like "P" or "B"). This is actually a pretty easy, cheap thing to do, and you can search on Google for tutorials.



Tycho said:


> I'm guessing this is why some people opt to rent  the use of a recording studio with equipment mostly already in  place.



That, and also because there are plenty of people who don't have a perfectly balanced room set up with sound-absorbing walls.


----------



## Aden (Aug 31, 2011)

No no no 
no USB microphone bullshit. If your budget is $200, get a proper mic with an XLR connection and then buy an interface. Don't settle for something that's not going to be flexible in the long run.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 1, 2011)

Most of what I was going to say has been said, but I'll chime in on the "perfect recording" conversation.

It's impossible to do digitally. Sound is a wave, a very analogue thing. Digital recording samples the wave as it passes through the mic. While the mic could theoretically perfectly reproduce the sound wave as an electrical signal, for the purposes of digitizing, we're bound by the sample rate and resolution. CD Audio runs 44.1kHz/16-bit stereo, which when considering the Nyquist frequency of human hearing is technically a high enough sample rate. However, supersonic and infrasonic waves can alter the sound. While it isn't often a major issue, it can in theory cause problems; Higher sample rates alleviate this, and as a result, most professional recording equipment will support sample rates of up to 192kHz. The number of bits per sample is also important, and can never really be high enough; It determines the number of steps between silence and maximum loudness. Obviously, nature has no arbitrary limitation, and again volume and dynamic range are very analogue concepts. This is one reason why vinyl recordings are sometimes said to be of superior quality to digital recordings.

Generally, most professional audio recording, regardless of sample rate, is done at 24-bit, which is another reason why 16-bit is a problem in the computer/CD audio world. Converting from 24-bit to 16-bit isn't a clean division, so a lot of approximation has to happen, which means that it isn't going to sound "right" when downsampled for playback on lesser hardware. The same is true for converting sample rates, such as from the relatively uncommon DVD-Audio (96kHz/24-bit) to CD audio/usual MP3 (44.1kHz/16-bit). It's much more common nowadays to see sample rates of 48kHz and multiples thereof nowadays due to its use in DVD video; 44.1kHz is nowadays more or less a relic of the past. It should also be noted that most audio hardware (and software) expect a  certain arbitrary sample rate and bit depth, and will take any audio  being played back/recorded and convert it to the preferred format. Even when recording at higher sample rates, if the hardware is locked  to a certain rate, it will still convert to the chosen rate from the preferred on the  way to the recording software. This  conversion, as above, reduces quality and is one reason to use ASIO for playback/recording of audio for hardware that supports it.

TL;DR - It's impossible to record perfect audio.


----------



## Iffy350 (Sep 2, 2011)

A 60 dollar turtle beach headset if you can afford it. Its not a usb though.


----------



## Cloudchaser (Sep 3, 2011)

Iffy350 said:


> A 60 dollar turtle beach headset if you can afford it. Its not a usb though.



For listening to the music as I sing?  I do have a headset I can use for that.  It's the kind with a donut shaped ring of cushioning around the speakers.  It probably wasn't terribly expensive (it was gifted to me last Christmas), but it's not a cheap set and it sounds pretty good.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Sep 6, 2011)

Stay away from USB mics. A USB mic is a missing driver waiting to happen.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 6, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> Stay away from USB mics. A USB mic is a missing driver waiting to happen.


Uh... Not really. Most don't actually need drivers at all. What's more, most decent USB microphones have better sound chips than the integrated audio in most computers.


----------

